# PACC Offshore- POSH Venture



## Brian60

First of all let me apologise, I'm not sure if I am allowed to post this photo or not, but it is for reference.

I am currently building this ship as a model albeit there is very little information available on the internet with regards, deck fittings! 

What I have seen on this photo is that on the upper starboard deck, just below the fast rescue rib, are blue and white drums. These appear to be stood loose on the deck instead of palletised.

My question is would this be normal practice? I would have thought just for ease of load/offload, palletised loads would be easier to handle?


----------



## Blackal

Could be anti-pollution chemicals? If you are building a model - I would ommit those drums.

Al


----------



## O.M.Bugge

If you are still interested here is specs and GA=plan for POSH Venture: http://www.posh.com.sg/pdf/ahts/9.POSH-Venture_HighRes.pdf

I don't have any own pictures of POSH Venture but from the identical sister ships POSH Virtue and Viking when they were being "hardened" for a passage from Singapore to Sudan:




































POSH Viking at anchor in Singapore:


----------



## Brian60

Thank you very much for the photographs, I have added them to my reference folder. I like all the anti piracy ironwork that has been added!

I had managed to get some photo's taken by a chap on one of their other vessels which really helped me at the time. My build of the POSH Venture is almost complete now, I'm down to adding the final tiny details and all will be finished. I'll post a couple of photo's of her on saturday. Then on to the next project, I'm considering the Skandi Iceman or one of the XBow Ulstein ships, I've yet to reach a decsion.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Website of Lubmarine - who use Blue and white drums:

http://www.lubmarine.com/


----------



## Brian60

Here are a couple of photos of the almost complete ship. I still have some tidying up to do, touch up the paint and add a few more details for instance there are mushroom & swan neck vents still to add, the liferaft canister racks need to be remade. But essentially it is finished.


----------



## O.M.Bugge

Looks good. I would have moved that container on deck to a Fwrd. position and the two anchors further back.

Why?? It would be dangerous to handle the anchors as it is now.

A X-bow model would be a nice project me think.


----------

